# Mysterious Verizon Holiday Ad Appears Across The Web, Shows Galaxy Nexus For $199.99



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Let the madness.....well continue lol.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/25/mysterious-verizon-holiday-ad-appears-across-the-web-shows-galaxy-nexus-for-199-99/


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Welp... I'm pissed....


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

Bah!! just announce it already!


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

> Here are the relevant parts of the ad: [1] [2] - check them out for yourself while they're still working.


I couldnt get that part of the ad ^ to work so I guess some of its been took down already


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I couldnt get that part of the ad ^ to work so I guess some of its been took down already


Both worked for me


----------



## billnewl (Jun 28, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I couldnt get that part of the ad ^ to work so I guess some of its been took down already


 Worked fine for me :shrug:


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be happy so long as it is $200 when it comes out.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'll be happy so long as it is 200 when it comes out.


This.

I'd shit myself if it came out that low though


----------



## DrewM25 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bah Verizon was like neener we were going to sale it to you guys for 199 but now you have to wait and pay 299 /neener


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

DrewM25 said:


> Bah Verizon was like neener we were going to sale it to you guys for 199 but now you have to wait and pay 299 /neener


yup


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm curious of retail price. I'm betting $650.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm curious of retail price. I'm betting 650.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


No 649.99 heheh


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

If they make it that low, then it really will sell easy

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## rubinio (Aug 21, 2011)

i just wanted out already!!! don't even really care how much it is!!! i just need a phone, my OG is dying on me!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> No 649.99 heheh


In that case gimme 2 lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## Lodingi (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll up the ante. How about $199 & BOGO? Hey I can dream, can't I?

Sent from my Blackberry Charge using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Lodingi said:


> I'll up the ante. How about 199 & BOGO? Hey I can dream, can't I?
> 
> Sent from my Blackberry Charge using Tapatalk.


That would be amazing!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Since this was obviously a black friday sale they were going to offer, they better have a xmas sale or some kind of sale near launch for this price. >


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Since this was obviously a black friday sale they were going to offer, they better have a xmas sale or some kind of sale near launch for this price. >


It wasn't necessarily a black Friday sale. They usually have a sale for the holidays/end of the year.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It wasn't necessarily a black Friday sale. They usually have a sale for the holidays/end of the year.


Yeah I could see them offering it for $199 till end of the year.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

end of the year is coming up fast, and no word yet...


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I could see them offering it for 199 till end of the year.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


I hope they do.


----------

